# OFF TOPIC - HOW Much SNOW did you get??



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I live in Northern VA., and this weekend from Friday through Saturday We got just a little less than 3 feet. We have ANOTHER batch coming Tuesday-Wednesday of another 5-10". 

You folks who live in warmer, less active weather areas should feel lucky.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

What snow, sunny Florida here although it did drop to 50 last night and we are going to have cool weather for the next week or longer. Only low to mid 60s for the week. Couldn't help but gloat a bit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No snow in Jersey for a change, but we're expecting to get hit Wednesday.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No snow. But, we've gotten plenty of rain over the past few weeks.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

We got about 6 inches in central PA..My kid lives in Glen Bernie,MD and she got about 3 feet..


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> No snow. But, we've gotten plenty of rain over the past few weeks.


where in Jersey , Im from South Jersey, deptford area. We got 23". 6-12 more predicted for Tue-Wed.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

We've had an arctic cold front up here in northeasten MA for the last month or so which has been keeping most of the snow away...for a change!

Sorry to see you guys further south getting dumped on, especially when you're not as equipped to deal with it. 

Stay inside & work on your Jupiter 2!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> No snow in Jersey for a change, but we're expecting to get hit Wednesday.


What ya talkin' bout...we got hit with about 25+ down here in S. Jersey....

MMM


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

For one Massachusetts did not get it, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa for us.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

scifimodelfan said:


> For one Massachusetts did not get it, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa for us.


We got about 28", with 12 - 18" predicted on Wednesday.
Scifimodelfan, if you're in Eastern Ma, I think you'll be seeing some of this week's precip...

OTOH, folks who live in Buffalo, if they're not yawning about these sums, are probably laughing, and laughing, and...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I live in Clinton Township near Detroit. No snow yet, although there is now an advisory alert on my cell phone. Great!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm in Kensington, MD, just about 2 miles north of Washington DC. We got about 27 inches or so! Here's the headquarter of Crow's Nest Models!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Nada!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What is snow?


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Northwest Ohio got 3-6 but the wind put drifts as high as 2 feet here and there.. another 6-10 coming tue wed, bought a new snow blower a few yrs back so "bring it on" NATURE

skinny.......


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've gotta mow the damn grass.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Just missed us here in southern New York but it is sooooo cold! Cold aside, we haven't had a good snow storm since winter began. However, it looks like we may get our due this Wednesday as they are predicting a big one!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

We only got about a half a foot of new snow on Mt. Lemmon, we're the southern-most ski resort in the continental US. More comming soon. Lot's of wildflowers predicted for this spring out here in the desert 

Sunny and upper 60's in the valley today


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> I'm in Kensington, MD, just about 2 miles north of Washington DC. We got about 27 inches or so! Here's the headquarter of Crow's Nest Models!


I grew up right outside of Kensington. I still live in the area, about an hour from there now, though.

TSDS got buried. I just got ploughed out today. The only household member happy about it is the lunatic dog. She's been leap-froggin' all over the yard since Saturday morning, every chance she gets!

--Henry


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

We got 13 " in central Ohio Friday and Saturday, expecting more Tuesday. It was 1 degree above zero when I got up this morn...brrrr...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

53 today so far and only a small tiny dusting one evening since last winter....otherwise its like Spring weather lately. Gonna wash the car today....hope it does not fall apart.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

We got about 13" but now we are expecting more tomorrow night and all day Wed.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the jersey area & we got clobbered with about 3 feet over the weekend, And a lot of folks lost their power.I just got us dug out from the weekend storm in time to hear we're expected to get hit this tuesday night with about 6/12 inches more.Well if the power stays on, I will have plenty of model building time any way!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> What ya talkin' bout...we got hit with about 25+ down here in S. Jersey....
> 
> MMM


Glad I'm in north Jersey then! Whew!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It looks like we are in the bull's Eye for another 20 inches starting tomorrow morning, on top of the almost 30 we got this weekend! Holy Cow! I'm just northeast of Washington DC. We are NOT used to this!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

here, we will send you some help :tongue::





















Of course I'm laughing, we deal with winter nine months of the year.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What is snow?


I'm in West Los Angeles, and I'm asking the same question! Hell, here we get two or three inches of rain and we have a hissy fit.


drewid142 said:


> Here's the headquarters of Crow's Nest Models!


That's a lovely picture. You should use it for this year's Christmas cards. Snow sure is pretty, ain't it? That is, until you have to slog through it and shovel it off your driveway, your porch, your cars, your cat . . .


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

We got about three inches of heavy, wet snow here. Turned to slush, froze, melted a bit so turned back to slush and froze again. Predicting possible freezing rain after midnight, then mostly cloudy 'til mid-day. Most possible again on Thursday. 

That may not seem like much to some of you Northerners, but we don't usually get the wet, heavy snowfall here. Delayed Reporting for me tomorrow, most likely no school for Wife (she's a teacher) & The Kids.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...stay safe and warm everyone! Great excuse to stay in and build models.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...stay safe and warm everyone! Great excuse to stay in and build models.


This is what I did on Saturday and it looks like I will be doing the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

otto said:


> We got 13 " in central Ohio Friday and Saturday, expecting more Tuesday. It was 1 degree above zero when I got up this morn...brrrr...


I live just a stone's throw from you in Lewis Center. There's probably another 2 inches in my driveway right now. School was canceled for no good reason that I can see. I work for myself from home, so weather usually isn't an issue for me unless the kids are stuck in the house all day and wanting something every 5 minutes!

Back in my day, we had to walk to school in 3 feet of snow, up hill both ways :tongue:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Growing up in Ohio as I did, I really know what you guys are going through. Now that I'm living in Southern CA, it drives me mad that the city planners didn't and continue not to plan for large amounts of rain and its runoff! Floods, mudslides galore if they just realized that it does rain here and when it does, there's a ton of water at a time!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're telling us we're getting 18" starting at midnight tonight and going for the next 30 hours.

I've done my best to stay home for blizzards ever since it once took me 3 hours to drive the 22 miles home. My boss hasn't always cooperated (or appreciated it), but my plans are to stay the heck home tomorrow.

Snow-clearing should be interesting. I injured an elbow shoveling last month, and I still can't put any strain on it without sharp, serious pain.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*What Kind Of Snow????*

24 KILO'S :freak: KIDDIN!!!!!!!! 24" IN PITTSBURGH AND MORE TO COME, 4 TO 8 MORE INCHES!!!! ENOUGH NOW BIG GUY IN THE SKY!!!!  LATER.....RHINO!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

We were supposed to get 5"-10" but ended up getting less than an inch that only stuck to lawns leaving streets clear. It also pretty much all melted the same day.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Bring it on! we love snow,was riding in 3 to 4 foot drifts saturday.








brian


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Varmint patrol...


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Where I am in Everett, just north of Boston, The weather people had everybody so scared today that half the workforce took the day off and I've heard that some local businesses closed for the day. It's 2:15pm currently, havent seen one flake yet...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

getting ANOTHER 10" and this time it's blowing and drifting and causing white outs. It's gone WAAAY past cabin fever...I think I have cabin PLAGUE!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

In a strange turn of events...










aussie birds don't know quite what to make of it...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Just making the best of the situation!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got here in Central Alabama 1 3/4 inch of snow, which is less than predicted. This is my back yard.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys should send some snow my way - We last had snow that stuck about 35 years ago...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Heres what it looked like on Monday Feb 8, before the additional 10 inches we got Tuesday.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

After seeing some of you guys, I don't feel so bad about the measly 14" we got!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

We had so much snow here in Calgary that yesterday I saw a Lawyer with his Hands in his OWN Pockets!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## breid (May 8, 2008)

OK! There will be no more mocking out Buffalo on account of the snow, there are plenty of other reason to but not this one anymore. We've had it it pretty easy so far, but if there is even a hint that some is on the way the local news makes it sound like we've never had ANY before. At least we know how to deal with it, good luck to all of you in states with only one plow. Drive safe.

Joe


----------

